
Mike Schroepfer Interview on Cloud Collision and Scaling Facebook - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/21/8933/
======
jf781
I decided to post the entire interview based upon feedback here at Hacker News
- THANKS for the feedback.

What impressed me about Mike and FB's approach is that they are thinking
holistically about system software ontop of open source.

The other trend that is highlighted is the inter disciple required now for
these type of engineering environments.

